# Pork shoulder steaks



## LexB89 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi guy's,

I'm going to smoke pork shoulder steaks at the weekend. I've ask for them to be 2 inches thick.

What temperature should I cook them to?

I want them to still be Juicy.

Anyone got any tips and tricks?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2021)

The USDA says pork is done at 145 degrees. So I would say 140 - 145. It will climb after you take it off the grill or out of the smoker.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 6, 2021)

Are these pork butt steaks, if so I would take them to 175to  180. But that's me.


----------



## LexB89 (Jan 6, 2021)

145 was what I read. 

I was just checking as sometimes cooked temperature differs when smoking low and slow.

What about beef temperatures?  

Like short ribs?

How long does it take when you guy's do them?


----------



## bregent (Jan 6, 2021)

If you are going to cook them to 145, then don't have them cut to 2".  Pork shoulder is very tough. Cut them thin, and then pound and/or marinate to tenderize.


----------



## LexB89 (Jan 6, 2021)

Fair enough.

I was thinking about changing my plans due to pork steaks only taking a short amount of time.

I takes me a while to set up the smoker.

I haven't tried doing beef yet so was toying with the idea of doing beef short ribs.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 6, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Are these pork butt steaks, if so I would take them to 175to  180. But that's me.


Same here. And the fat melts in your mouth. Nothing  better.......well maybe pork belly....


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2021)

Definitely take them to at least 180.
What you have is a slice off the end of a pork butt.
Al


----------



## LexB89 (Jan 8, 2021)

I asked for pork shoulder steaks and this is what I got should I cut out the bone and trim the rind?


----------



## LexB89 (Jan 8, 2021)

They look like chops to me!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2021)

You can see the blade bone in the one on the left. Take them to 180, they are not loin steaks. For loin you would take them to 140 & a 30 minute rest would bring them up to 145. These need more time to break down & tenderize.
Al


----------



## LexB89 (Jan 8, 2021)

Ok cool.

Thanks.

What should I do with the bones and the rind?


----------



## bregent (Jan 8, 2021)

Leave the bones in but I would trim the fat to 1/4"


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 8, 2021)

bregent said:


> Leave the bones in but I would trim the fat to 1/4"


What bregent said


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2021)

Well I would leave the fat on and the bone in. It’s a steak, so cook it with the fat on, then trim it off as you eat it. Just don’t under cook it.
Al


----------



## LexB89 (Jan 8, 2021)

Good stuff guy's!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## LexB89 (Jan 8, 2021)

Out of interest, what cut do you think that is?


----------



## LexB89 (Jan 8, 2021)

Trimming the fat down to 1/4" looked easy with knife in hand.

In practice, not so easy! Lol


----------

